# Trek TTX (Chris Lieto)



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

IM World championships in Clearwater the bikes were resting in transition so here's Chris Lieto's TTX. What can you say? Its super aero,with the two aero Bontrager bottles,new Bontrager disc,Aerolus rim and a carbon section to make it a disc.

Lot a nice bikes but this one stood out the most. I don't have a TT bike in my stable but I'm thinking one could be in the near future.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I've seen it at my LBS but this one here looks WICKED man... I don't have a need for a TT bike but if I EVER get one, it'd be the TTX without question. I read on Trek's website in a video interview with one of Discovey's mechanics who said that other mechanics from all over talk about the TTX to them ad say it's sweet.
I like the black version Danielson used though(color wise) or even the blue Hincapie used.

Now, all I need is to justify that I should get a TT bike rather then another frame... How to justify this? No freaking idea...Will I get it? Probably not...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Best of all, that looks like a Campy Record rear derailleur. Can't see the front and not sure about the brakes.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Zero Gravity?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Zero Gravity?


That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Although I see no reason to have a lighter set of brakes since it's essentially an Ironman event.. But what the heck...

You know if they're worth it or any good? How much lighter vs. DA?


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Zero G brakes are for cosmetics only, they don't actually work. Those brakes could be the new campys, they look similar to the Zero G's.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

SirBenno said:


> Zero G brakes are for cosmetics only, they don't actually work.


??? What're you talking about?? :idea:


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I think SirBenno is attempting to say that, despite his 9 posts on RBR, zero gravity brakes do not work as well as dual pivot brakes because ZG are single pivot and we all know they are hella light but do not possess the stopping power of duals. However, for those who ride mucho grande, then they work just fine. But for noobs just getting into the sport who have not refined their handling skills and judgment on the bike they are not recommended

d=(^^)z

valid point SirBenno and welcome to RBR!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> However, for those who ride mucho grande, then they work just fine. But for noobs just getting into the sport who have not refined their handling skills and judgment on the bike they are not recommended


Sooooo, I should try em then? 

and just squeeze my brake levers a little harder maybe...


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

and be out 300 bones or so.....


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

? :idea:


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Since when has cost had ANYTHING to do with road biking? 

Here is a compromise!

Buy just ONE pair of ZG and save 150 smackers and even more weight!

Or buy just one pair of Dura Ace dual pivot and save some weight but a binch of CASH!

Who uses the front brakes anyway! You dont need them, they are just for noobs

Since we are at it, lets get rid of the seat and seat post. You can rest on the top tube going down hill and the rest of the time just stand and pedal

No neeed for bar tape either! Just get some cushy gloves, same thing!

Oh and who needs 23mm tires? Get some 20mm and be more aero and light!

But be sure to keep those reflectors for night riding and cool factor!


The new ZG brake set is suppose to feel as strong as dual pivot DA brakes


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I am using DA FWIW... 

How much lighter are zero g anyways? honestly, I don't even know the $$ of a set. say $500? ONE pair? hmm... not really much of a point unless you just wanna drop weight right? 

Front brakes for noobs? Well, I use em when coming a complete stop at lights. But otherwise, I hardly brake anyway so my brake pads are still really in good shape. although I notice that it's kinda 'noisy' when I use the front brakes.. oh heck.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Uzzie, ahem, Uzzi, I say this only because, I care, ther are alot of decafinated brands out there that taste just like the real thing 

I was ony joking in the post above. ZG are significantly lighter and for those who have the want and means dropping 300 beans on light brakes is no biggy

I suggest you use your front brakes as much as you need to by the way. You should be using both front and back, dont try to save your pads by not using the brakes lol

my noob comment was in jest


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I DO use my brakes often and equally  Forgot to put in a   when I said that 

Haha guess we both were sniding eh? 

But how much lighter? 100grams? I don't think it's worth it though FWIW unless you happen to have extra cash to spend and would like to make your bike lighter. 

Of course you could use that money on like well, a LOT of movies, dinners, whatever... I was THINKING of it but NAHHHHH.. Shiny dura ace looks nice for me!


----------

